# *NATURALS!* Post Pics of all Your Professional & Formal Styles!



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 11, 2010)

Natural Styles CAN be professional sleek and sophisticated!

Please post ALL your Professional and or Formal Styles Here!

Let this thread serve as inspiration to ladies looking to climb the ladders to success while they transition or while fully natural


----------



## dlewis (Feb 11, 2010)

Great thread!!!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll start! This is a twist-out updo I did this summer.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Feb 11, 2010)

I went on an interview and this is how I wore my hair! I am still learning but I think it turned out okay!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Twist-out updo's are really pretty and sophisicated...you did an awesome job on that one

Keep em coming ladies!!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 11, 2010)

My trusty go to is a roller set!


----------



## nikki5852 (Feb 11, 2010)

here's a pic of an up do I did recently. Don't really know if it counts as professional/formal but its more reserved than the styles I usually do.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 11, 2010)

Christmas 09, I banded my hair with ouchless bands and comb coiled the ends.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, lovely creative looks ladies!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Foxglove (Feb 11, 2010)

Still transitioning but here is my staple work bun with a phony pony


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2010)

Your hair is pretty Foxglove!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 11, 2010)

WW *FoxGlove *I think I have sea sickness from all those neat precise waves of yours! and I'd never know it if you hadn't said it was a phony pony....just lovely!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Still transitioning but here is my staple work bun with a phony pony



This used to be my go-to protective style while transitioning.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 11, 2010)

What phony pony???  

Wow that matches really well with you texture.  Wouldn't have known if you never said so.




Foxglove said:


> Still transitioning but here is my staple work bun with a phony pony


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 12, 2010)

You ladies all have lovely hair!!!!


----------



## tyboogie (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Still transitioning but here is my staple work bun with a phony pony


 Your waves are popping. What did products did you use?


----------



## doobiequeen88 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am SOOOO sorry the pix are so big!!! I miss the days of my TWA!!! The first 2 pix I added 1b/27 kinky hair, the last three is my hair.


----------



## Cheleigh (Feb 12, 2010)

I trot out the same photos...LOL. I've wore all three styles to work. I'm a marketing supervisor.


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 12, 2010)

I imagine these would be very professional (when I get a job). My tiny tiny twists...

one side pinned up









A slicked up twist-out puff:


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 12, 2010)

great thread!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my bun, the ppl at the office loved it.


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 12, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's my bun, the ppl at the office loved it.


 

I love it too, it's beautiful!


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't have anything to contribute as of yet, but I'm getting plenty of ideas...*subscribes*


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm pretty boring. I usually wear a bun. Great styles ladies. I could use some inspiration.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Still transitioning:

Airdried hair in 2 ponytails to stretch it out (@52 weeks post) and I will still do this when I'm all natural:




My trusted transition style (I plan to continue with these as a natural):




Formal for me = braidout/twistout puff, like in my avatar.

When I'm all natural, I'll be back with more


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

awwww y'all divas better WORK!! I am getting soo many cute ideas up in here!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 12, 2010)

tyboogie said:


> Your waves are popping. What did products did you use?



Thanks guys! I usually use a creamy leave in (Trader Joe nourish spa condish or KBB) then a little coconut oil then gel. The 3 gels I've tried so far are KCCC, IC fantasia with sparklites, Ecostyler in the clear jar. They all give the same look, some just last longer


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Feb 12, 2010)

I luv ALL of these styles! Thanks ladies


----------



## Eclass215 (Feb 12, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's my bun, the ppl at the office loved it.


 
*I love this! Can you tell me how you did it please?*


----------



## Pooks (Feb 12, 2010)

Great thread BMP!

My contributions (apart from regular loose-haired buns):

















80% of the time I have my single twists or plaits in a bun or pinned up style.  I don't usually take pics of them...


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you change your screen name?
I think I know that hair... (pookiwah?)


VeePickni said:


> Great thread BMP!
> 
> My contributions (apart from regular loose-haired buns):


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

My signature style. These were taken in December 2009:
I wore this style on the interview I had for my current job...needless to say, this style did not hinder my being hired . At work, i frequently get complimented by parents and other school staff. And the kids...omg. I have little girls coming up to me gushing over it.  One of the little boys in my group (5-year-old, missing front teeth, about 2 feet tall) comes up to me, out of the blue and says "I love ya hair", LOL...made my week.

Oh and and this style is super easy to maintain...one of those styles that when it gets "old" it still looks good, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 12, 2010)

MummysGirl said:


> Did you change your screen name?
> I think I know that hair... (pookiwah?)


 
 



Gurrrrl...!!


----------



## Garner (Feb 12, 2010)

Jennboo, how did you create your hairstyle?


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eclass215 said:


> *I love this! Can you tell me how you did it please?*



Thanks! Here's the link to the tutorial  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSSEGh5SbQc.

My hair was blown out a lil 2-3 days before.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, GORGEOUS contributions ladies! I love it!

*jennboo *your twists are some of the pretiest I've seen...you really make me wanna start micro twisting it up more often

That story about the little boy was so cute!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 12, 2010)

I am a lover of the flat twist out bun! I wore this to a proffesional confernce in New Orleans a few months back...hence the bead around my neck






sorry so big....I dunno how to re-size


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> Jennboo, how did you create your hairstyle?


 
Hi, 

I use infusium 23 diluted with water and garnier fructis leave-in conditioning creme when i retwist my whole head ...about once every 5-6 weeks.

I wash in these twists every 5 weeks or so using any shamppo that is in reach (trader joe nourish spa, creme of nature) and pantene r and n deep conditioing mask (i wash, condition, then retwist each twist on my head). In between washings i wipe my scalp with a cotton ball soaked in witch hazel. About every 2 weeks i retwist only the twists around the side part (about 10 twists)...i liken it to a 'touch up' that relaxed ladies get .I have not washed my hair 'loose' in a looonnngg time..maybe 4 months.

At night i throw a scarf/du rag on my head. In the mornings i shake my head, spray some water on  the twists to fluff, sometimes apply jojoba oil, and out the door.


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Wow, GORGEOUS contributions ladies! I love it!
> 
> *jennboo *your twists are some of the pretiest I've seen...you really make me wanna start micro twisting it up more often
> 
> That story about the little boy was so cute!


 
Do it Do it Do it, LOL. It's awesome, easy, and sessy ...i get complimented by the most random folks too. When im working in the office, every time i run into the custodian (older man) he goes on about my hair...nothing else. He'll be emptying the garbage and be like 'Boy, i just love your hair, it looks fabulous". LMAO.

...not to mention the compliments from the menz @ the lounges/bars/restaurants


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't hurt em Jenn!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Feb 12, 2010)

jennboo said:


> Do it Do it Do it, LOL. It's awesome, easy, and sessy ...i get complimented by the most random folks too. When im working in the office, every time i run into the custodian (older man) he goes on about my hair...nothing else. He'll be emptying the garbage and be like 'Boy, i just love your hair, it looks fabulous". LMAO.
> 
> ...not to mention the compliments from the menz @ the lounges/bars/restaurants


do you have a fotki

and how do you get those puffs is that on air dried or stretched hair?


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't have any of my own styles to contribute, but I saw this style on a party site.  I'm definitely going to give it a try.  Looks like it's a great style to do with just a wash-n-go or a braidout/twistout or rollerset.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 12, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's my bun, the ppl at the office loved it.


 
I LUUUUUUUUUURVE this bun. I can't wait till spring gets here!!!


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I don't have any of my own styles to contribute, but I saw this style on a party site. I'm definitely going to give it a try. Looks like it's a great style to do with just a wash-n-go or a braidout/twistout or rollerset.


Nikstar this style is fierce.

But i love the way YOUR hair falls in your avatar pic . I think that is my twist goal.


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 12, 2010)

jennboo said:


> Nikstar this style is fierce.
> 
> But i love the way YOUR hair falls in your avatar pic . I think that is my twist goal.



Thx!  It's actually a braidout with the ends rolled on perm rods.  Braidouts give me more "hang".


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

Rapunzel* said:


> do you have a fotki
> 
> and how do you get those puffs is that on air dried or stretched hair?


 
No, no fotki, sorry .

If you do a search on here you will come across a couple of threads i made with some of my hair pics, i will see if i can find a few and post in this thread.

Those puffs are air dried. It was a texture shot, so no products and dry. Another goal of mine, is to have the puffs grow bigger than my head, lol. That pic is old too...i think i took that pic around september/october 09, maybe?


----------



## MzJai (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't done many "hairstyles" as a natural other than twist and wash and go's btu here is a bun i tried out last weekend that i thought was cute (IMO)


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's some more:

Another way to style your twists, you can make it formal by adding a rhinestone barette or a flower. Or wear as is for work.

















A twist-out pulled into a side puff and a gold clip-on earring to accessorize:


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 12, 2010)

These are BUSINESS natural looks (from Veer) that I adore:


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 12, 2010)

Sticky please!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 12, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> These are BUSINESS natural looks (from Veer) that I adore:
> 
> http://www.veer.com/products/IMP115977H_Portrait-of-a-businesswoman-in
> 
> ...


 
I SOOO want to rock this work.  I'm sure I could but I'm afraid of scaring my co-workers.  "WHOA ... Hey there".


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine are boring compared to y'alls, but hey, at least I'm protective styling.  Lol.















*UPDATED on 02/18/10 TO ADD:*
Twists in a fishtail/lobstertail with twistout pomp:





Twists pinned up:


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 12, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Mine are boring compared to y'all, but hey, at least I'm protective styling. Lol.


 
Huh? Boring? I was waiting for you to get in here. I know there's more!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 12, 2010)

ceecy29 said:


> Huh? Boring? I was waiting for you to get in here. I know there's more!!!


 
LOL ... I'll do some digging when I get home.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 12, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

Natural styles I googled that I thought would be appropriate for work





















I think this is more for a ceremony or event.....or maybe just hanging out with the right ensemble


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 12, 2010)

Subscribing!!! Great thread BMP! 

If only I weren't so style challenged 

I'll come back later if my finger coil attempt works out.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 12, 2010)

Great thread! I love seeing all of these great styles.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 12, 2010)

This is such a great thread!  I realize something from looking at everyone's photos:  I sure don't venture out of my style comfort zone.  I mainly do buns, curly ponytails and wash-n-gos.  Gotta change that in 2010.  I don't even want to add to this thread because mine are boring.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lovely hair styles ladies!!!  I'm subscribing.  

Be back soon if I find any styles I've done.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

A rod set pinned on one side







This could be achieved with a flat-twist out or a twist-out






Fierce Baldy






Flat twist updo with curls on the crown, you can get this look by flat twisting the perimeter and curlforming the crown






Comb coils






Coil Out









​


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this!





My twistouts never ever ever look like this


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 12, 2010)

jennboo said:


> My signature style. These were taken in December 2009:
> I wore this style on the interview I had for my current job...needless to say, this style did not hinder my being hired . At work, i frequently get complimented by parents and other school staff. And the kids...omg. I have little girls coming up to me gushing over it. One of the little boys in my group (5-year-old, missing front teeth, about 2 feet tall) comes up to me, out of the blue and says "I love ya hair", LOL...made my week.
> 
> Oh and and this style is super easy to maintain...one of those styles that when it gets "old" it still looks good, if that makes any sense.


 So pretty!  How many twists would you say you have in your hair?  I may have to give this a go.  the only thing is that my twists end up flat and gross when i sleep on them.  They aren't perky like yours.  Any tips?


----------



## septemberbaby (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE this thread! I'm still transitioning. The best twist out I've ever done is in my siggy. 



jennboo said:


> My signature style. These were taken in December 2009:
> I wore this style on the interview I had for my current job...needless to say, this style did not hinder my being hired . At work, i frequently get complimented by parents and other school staff. And the kids...omg. I have little girls coming up to me gushing over it. One of the little boys in my group (5-year-old, missing front teeth, about 2 feet tall) comes up to me, out of the blue and says "I love ya hair", LOL...made my week.
> 
> Oh and and this style is super easy to maintain...one of those styles that when it gets "old" it still looks good, if that makes any sense.


 
I love this look!! I'm gonna try your regimen for this. 



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me too! I love it. Even if mine looked like this it wouldn't last longer than a day.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 12, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mine look like this when I twist in small-medium twists. Have you tried that?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 12, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Mine look like this when I twist in small-medium twists. Have you tried that?


 
When i do small twists and take them out once they've dried they don't look full at all.    I'm thinking my hair is thick/full enough and thats why i have that problem.  It just doesn't look cute at all.  Or maybe it's because my hair isn't all the same length.  I dunno.  I think co wash tonight, twist in small twists then take down tomorrow and see how it fares.  Maybe i'm doing something wrong.

Also, this style would last on me maybe two days which seems like such a waste of time for all the work put in to it


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

*I took this picture at my desk in my firm it was a flat twist out I think this is circa 2008*






*These are the flat twists I do when I wanna do a flat twist out the next day
*










*This was me by the time I got home that night eeeeyea some of these pix of me are comin down by tonight*


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 12, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 12, 2010)

ok here are my contributions

*finger curls, hated them so I transformed them into an updo*






*My usual wash n go's*






*A bun style I was trying out*


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know mine either I don't get that fullness.  Maybe when I am 100% natural it will look more full.  These relaxed ends are killing when trying to do natural styleserplexed


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW! Really some gorgeous heads of hair ladies & your styles are beautiful.
Here's my contribution.

I am a bridesmaid in a Wedding this April and I'm thinking of trying the Cinn-a-bon style.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

Mook done shut it DOWN

Those styles are BEYOND lovely!

You *really* bring elegance out of cornrows.


----------



## Kash (Feb 12, 2010)

her curls are sooooooo pretty!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 12, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Also, this style would last on me maybe two days which seems like such a waste of time for all the work put in to it


 
Yes it is a lot of work for one or two days. I usually rock a twist out after a week of wearing twists. It only lasts for the weekend


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 12, 2010)

Styles I have saved on my computer.

Quick ?? Can I only upload a max of 5 pics??


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Yes it is a lot of work for one or two days. I usually rock a twist out after a week of wearing twists. It only lasts for the weekend


I don't get it, do you guys sleep wild? Maybe you need a product that has more hold? My ORS Lock and Twist Gel with a little Shea butter gives me great results that last till wash day.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 12, 2010)

I will look into the lock & twist gel. I usually don't use anything other than condish.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 12, 2010)

Some may be members photos, you can PM me if you want me to take them down


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 12, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I will look into the lock & twist gel. I usually don't use anything other than condish.


Oh yes I would definitely use something that has more hold to it like lock and twist gel otherwise as coily as our hair is it wont last at all. Some ladies even throw in a little IC or eco styler with whatever butter conditioner or creme they're using.....it REALLY helps


----------



## Kneechay (Feb 12, 2010)

LOVING this thread!!! Some of you guys have been holding out on us


----------



## jennboo (Feb 12, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> So pretty! How many twists would you say you have in your hair? I may have to give this a go. the only thing is that my twists end up flat and gross when i sleep on them. They aren't perky like yours. Any tips?


 
Honestly...a guesstimate that is probably still way off...70???? i dont even know.

This is dificult for me to explain but i use 5 bobby pins to pin them "up" like "humped" so that they cant be totally and completely flat against my head. But really what gets them plump like that after sleeping on them is just shaking your head and misting with water, a little will do.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 12, 2010)

here's how i wore my hair when my parents renewed their wows. 











here's one i like to do a lot a twist out that's pinned up


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## asubeauty (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh wow! I'm transitioning and loving this thread.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 13, 2010)

jennboo said:


> Honestly...a guesstimate that is probably still way off...70???? i dont even know.
> 
> This is dificult for me to explain but i use 5 bobby pins to pin them "up" like "humped" so that they cant be totally and completely flat against my head. But really what gets them plump like that after sleeping on them is just shaking your head and misting with water, a little will do.


 
I'm so going to try this over the weekend after i cowash tomorrow.  thank you so much for explaining 


blackbarbie986 said:


> here's how i wore my hair when my parents renewed their wows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks fab u less !!!!  I love it


----------



## Janet' (Feb 13, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful ladies...all of these styling options is why I just LOVE natural hair!!!!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you Je Ne Sais Quoi


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 13, 2010)

Braid-out updo, _very _work appropriate




​​


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 13, 2010)

though done with locs, they can be done with long twists/braids too


















Formal as it gets


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 13, 2010)

Those styles are so pretty just so other ladies know, the loc updos can also be done with yarn braids


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 13, 2010)

*~*~Yaya DeCosta~*~ one of the few natural ladies in hollywood*


































































​


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 13, 2010)

Keeping this thread alive.

Bantu knot-style on "flat-ironed" hair I wore to my school's ball:


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 13, 2010)

http://images.broadwayworld.com/headshots/79644sm.jpg

I had my hair similar to this for work yesterday! However, I didn't curve it to the other side, I had the deep part and had all the hair french braided to one side.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 13, 2010)

I wore this to work once. It was on flat ironed hair and inspired by youtuber Niasopurdy









This was my version of the southerntease bun also on flat ironed hair


----------



## cluelezz (Feb 13, 2010)

This is an updo I did a while back. The pic doesn't have the best quality, but it's essentially a french roll with the top/middle area left out.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 13, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOW Ladies!! Great Pics!!! Please keep them coming. 
Thanks OP for starting this thread. I have to be honest, I normally wear wigs w/ braids underneath mainly as a PS and secondly b/c of job concerns.  After seeing this thread, however, I'm going to have to step my natural style game up so that I can slowly break away from the wig wearing and be comfortable wearing my hair out in my workplace.

Thanks again lady bugs


----------



## crr0121 (Feb 13, 2010)

My hair is not its natural "texture" in this pic but it WAS natural (no relaxer or anything) so HOPE this counts, not sure if u just meant in natural texture . She jus washed my hair, brushed down the front w/ setting lotion, and did a rollerset w/ the top then took out the rollers and pinned up the curls, so no direct heat except when she blow dried the bottom half straight. 

This is prom 3yrs ago so ignore the dress and stuff, jus look at the hair, lol. 
 

So this is a style that can be done but not in the morning, prob the night before and can last a few days. I did it myself another time, didn't look exactly the same but it was still pretty. But its def not a wash n go type of style.It IS natural and formal so... Again, sorry if this isn't what you're talking bout cuz of the rollerset/heat, so nobody kill me!!


----------



## soft&thin (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are some flat twist I did and a twist out

and today I did a flat twist on one side and a couple of twist on the other side. I got lazy so I just put the back in a banana clip


----------



## nicey (Feb 13, 2010)

jennboo said:


> My signature style. These were taken in December 2009:
> I wore this style on the interview I had for my current job...needless to say, this style did not hinder my being hired . At work, i frequently get complimented by parents and other school staff. And the kids...omg. I have little girls coming up to me gushing over it. One of the little boys in my group (5-year-old, missing front teeth, about 2 feet tall) comes up to me, out of the blue and says "I love ya hair", LOL...made my week.
> 
> Oh and and this style is super easy to maintain...one of those styles that when it gets "old" it still looks good, if that makes any sense.


 

Wow.  I'm liking this style a lot! Very cute.


----------



## AfroKink (Feb 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *~*~Yaya DeCosta~*~ one of the few natural ladies in hollywood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two wowed me. The thing I like about her is that she has hair above her temples like I do. How do you think the second one looks in the back?


----------



## Ediese (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW! I knew Yaya was gorgeous, but goodness me!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Feb 14, 2010)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


>



This is exactly how I wear my hair daily to work.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 14, 2010)

This was my favorite twist set and a shot of vaca. hair.  

Loving all of your pics!!


----------



## tash85 (Feb 14, 2010)

loving the hair of the love interest in Trey Songz - I invented sex video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zI3OeNsnvI


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Feb 14, 2010)

nubiennze said:


> I don't have anything to contribute as of yet, but I'm getting plenty of ideas...*subscribes*


 
I agree


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 14, 2010)

Twist bun:










I have no pictures from the back because the bun was really small.

Half up/half down:







I don't know what to call this thing:










Twists with the side pulled back:






And the old standby, the twistout:


----------



## tash85 (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^ wow southernbella, your hair is amazing! Wanna swap?


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 14, 2010)

tash85 said:


> ^^^ wow southernbella, your hair is amazing! Wanna swap?



Thank you! Swap? No, it's taken me 2 years to figure my head out. I can't start all over! Yours is beautiful though.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 14, 2010)

A few more:

Another one half up/half down:






Twists:


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 14, 2010)

Yaaayyy SouthernBella posted!!! I was really hoping you'd get in here


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

southernbella I would give one of my fingers on my left hand for hair as thick as yours!!! You and your hair are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 14, 2010)

BMP, Great thread!!!! I'm taking notes...


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 14, 2010)

This IS how I wear my hair to work: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Some other styles I've worn: 

Cornrows (3 layers)





Twist Out with Bantu Knot Ends





Tucked and Rolled Twists (the barette isn't doing much, it's held with pins)












Kinky Twists






Shingled (sort of)







ETA: the pics all look so small in Fotki!! Sorry!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm cowashing and twisting up today.  I feel so inspired!  Hey ladies, today is my 1 year post anniversary.  What a sweet valentines day gift


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ I feel like I should do something different for v-day but I'm feeling pretty lazy....

I bet your results will be great!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't wait until I can rock some of these styles with you!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 14, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I feel like I should do something different for v-day but I'm feeling pretty lazy....
> 
> I bet your results will be great!


 
Yes, you should stop being lazy!!  What is wrong with you?  You are being quite selfish not posting new hair porn pics


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

I just posted these in BlackMasterPiece's other thread, and I'm not sure how professional/formal it is but I just came up with it on the spot.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 14, 2010)

My meager contribution :

refined version of updo from this YT video tutorial:
same style with ends tucked under using hair pins.  Front portion of hair is pinned back and under





from top


----------



## dymondgurl (Feb 14, 2010)

LOVE this thread...I'm feeling insipired


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, you ladies are beautiful.  I can't wait to try some of these.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 15, 2010)

I copied this style and wore it last night to go out.. I didn't get a pic of the back but here is the video I got it from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEhRPEX_IH4


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't have a style that I won't wear to work,but here are the ones I consider to be more conservative.

Bun from a twistout:





Half Pinned Up Twist out:






Twists pulled back into a ponytail:






Low Puff






Flat ironed with flexi 8





Twists in a bun


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful styles....Here's my contribution:





My twistouts that NEVER fail me..LOL





Professionally done mini-twist





My standard twist


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 16, 2010)

LOVE those styles oooop!! so pretty!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow this thread gave me soo many Ideas!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm loving this thread!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 16, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOW Ladies!! Great Pics!!! Please keep them coming.
> Thanks OP for starting this thread. I have to be honest, I normally wear wigs w/ braids underneath mainly as a PS and secondly b/c of job concerns. After seeing this thread, however, I'm going to have to step my natural style game up so that I can slowly break away from the wig wearing and be comfortable wearing my hair out in my workplace.
> 
> Thanks again lady bugs


 

I feel you. This thread really makes a sister so mad cause she can't get these to-die-for styles to save her life! I wanna grow up to be like you ladies. Keep em coming, meanwhile I'm gonna try to step my game up.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yall have seen most of these pics before but you know I wanna play.


----------



## My Friend (Feb 16, 2010)

AfroKink said:


> These two wowed me. The thing I like about her is that she has hair above her temples like I do. How do you think the second one looks in the back?


 

Is that a basketweave tail?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 17, 2010)

***Mandy!*** I LVEEE your styles and I'm sooo happy you got in here!!

Just fantabulous!

But I know you got more up your sleve girl......not that I'm greedy


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 17, 2010)

*Shingai Shoniwa of the Rock Band the Noisettes*









































​


----------



## the_sweetest_berry (Feb 17, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 17, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *Shingai Shoniwa of the Rock Band the Noisettes*​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
Thanks for posting her BMP!
I think i like her style,kitten heels aside
Her face is beautiful,and her hair is gorgeous as well!


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 17, 2010)

MzJai said:


> I haven't done many "hairstyles" as a natural other than twist and wash and go's btu here is a bun i tried out last weekend that i thought was cute (IMO)
> 
> View attachment 57872
> 
> View attachment 57874


 

OT: I just love your hair!! It reminds me so much of mine!!! Love the updo!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 17, 2010)

My contribution. I wear this style quite often to work. 







This is another updo I did when I was just playing in my hair.




View from the top. Bantu knot outs secured with Good Hair day pins.





Another updo.





Simple look I like to do sometimes also.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 17, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ***Mandy!*** I LVEEE your styles and I'm sooo happy you got in here!!
> 
> Just fantabulous!
> 
> But I know you got more up your sleve girl......not that I'm greedy


Girl be careful what you ask for, you know how I like posting pics. Imma be posting everything and anything up in here


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 17, 2010)

^ okeo it, DO IT!

The more inspiration the better!

I seriously  your natural updos.


----------



## empressri (Feb 17, 2010)

Some older photos:


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Beautiful! 

Comb Coils I did on a friend:










​


----------



## cutenaynay (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread is so helpful


----------



## Marhia (Feb 17, 2010)

oh wow, i'm overwhelmed, i'm transitioning so i can't wait til i'm able to try out some of these yay baby lol


----------



## Pooks (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know why I didn't put these styles in this thread.  Lol.  These are more or less formal:

Twists in a fishtail/lobstertail with twistout pomp:





Twists pinned up:





You can see my "professional" ones at: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=443920&highlight=loolalooh&page=6


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Feb 18, 2010)

Two flat twists tucked under in the back:









This is a style I did with my yarn braids... There is a hump in the front.





P.S... ALL OF YOU LADIES LOOK WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's some of mine, if they qualify:

bun/updo?






twist n curl






twistout


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 18, 2010)

tash85 said:


> loving the hair of the love interest in Trey Songz - I invented sex video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zI3OeNsnvI




I love her hair so much. It looks like a wash n go and this is def part of my hair goal!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wore the style in my avatar to work today, for a big meeting, and got a lot of compliments


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 20, 2010)

​


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of a formal style I had to whip up at the last minute in November. Twisted up with ends exposed. Pictures taken at different angles.










http://images35.fotki.com/v1164/photos/2/1631202/8485166/Updo2-vi.jpg 










http://images115.fotki.com/v687/photos/2/1631202/8485166/Updo4-vi.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Feb 21, 2010)

i just did this flexi rod set last night and i think its a great formal/prof look


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 22, 2010)

^ Wow GORGEOUS additions ladies!!

Loc Styles of singer Goapele (makes me wanna do some yarn braids so I could fake the funk)











Braid Style





















Loc style from a singer who's name I forgeterplexed






Professional Natural Look




​


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 25, 2010)

This is more Formal for a wedding or big event











This could be a Flexi-Rod Set





















​


----------



## cuteazz1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely hair ladies!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 1, 2010)

'Cinnabun' done on dry-twisted hair:


----------



## Pooks (Mar 1, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   these two!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 1, 2010)

/\ Me too they're soooo purty


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 2, 2010)

Ethiopian Model Gelila






This is her natural texture, Tightly Coily hair can achieve this with a twist-out





























​


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 6, 2010)

here is my contribution 

Milaydy


----------



## sonycmyst (Mar 6, 2010)

Ohmigosh, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!  What a cool style   =)


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 11, 2010)

all so lovely!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 12, 2010)

I cut up an old Wig and made this bun


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's my phony bun...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 12, 2010)

Yall have THE most realistic phony buns *in life*!! Beautiful gorgeous buns ladies!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 12, 2010)

Alta Angel said:


> Here's my phony bun...


cute bun


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 12, 2010)

Alta Angel said:


> Here's my phony bun...




NO MA'AM! This is too damn cute! Where did you get this from?


----------



## CourtneyD (Mar 12, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Thanks guys! I usually use a creamy leave in (Trader Joe nourish spa condish or KBB) then a little coconut oil then gel. The 3 gels I've tried so far are KCCC, IC fantasia with sparklites, Ecostyler in the clear jar. They all give the same look, some just last longer


 
I love my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 24, 2010)

Classic Coily Updo....very work/Formal Event Appropriate 

Head Singer Shingai Shoniwa of the Rock Band the Noisettes









​


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 24, 2010)

* I LOVE love love these pics...so inspiring....

Here's a simple elegant style I did  a while ago (current avatar)  .. jazzed it up w/ my pretty Hair Zing!* (click pics to enlarge)


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 1, 2010)

*Another Formal/Professional style - the bang area done 2 slightly different ways :*


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 12, 2010)

/\ Wow NappyRina! thanks for contributing those gorgeous looks!

Just remembered how much I love Holly Robinson Peete's hair I think these two looks can go anywhere

























​


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 12, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow thank you BMP for this thread!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ok so now that we have a bunch of styles under our belt, can some one PLEASE post some tutorials on how to do most of the styles that YAYA was sporting!!?!

I'm in such a style rut, my fiance keeps looking at me and saying "when are you going to do your hair" and I'm like ... " this is the style, it's drying"*


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW!  What an inspiration!  I'm transitioning, so this gives me some great ideas for future hair styles. 

Thanks for making this thread OP!


----------



## MzK (Apr 13, 2010)

subscribing......


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey ladies did you see the natural styles in the latest Essence magazine?

Tutorials please!!

Do we have a smiley that says, "This thread is useless with out instructions!" lol


----------



## JustDoIt (Apr 14, 2010)

You ladies have fantastic styles... just thought I'd post my first bun here...


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 16, 2010)

JustDoIt said:


> You ladies have fantastic styles... just thought I'd post my first bun here...



Your waves are making me sea sick.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 16, 2010)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Hey ladies did you see the natural styles in the latest Essence magazine?
> 
> Tutorials please!!
> 
> Do we have a smiley that says, "This thread is useless with out instructions!" lol


I hadn't seen that essence issue! Please post!

as for the tutorials.....youtube is your best friend for that


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Apr 16, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## RubyWoo (May 2, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


>



I LOVE these styles!  I'm not sure if anyone asked you this already but how long did these styles last?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 2, 2010)

Yayyy my thread is back!

Well I'll add my current style: Mini Twists (no hair added)....definitely Professional/formal event appropriate














​


----------



## RubyWoo (May 2, 2010)

So I just finished going through this thread and I am truly inspired!  Thank you all for sharing your pics. I have sooo many styles/ideas now that will get me through this awkward growth stage that I'm in!


----------



## NaturallyMo (May 12, 2010)

This is such a great thread. Here's a contribution from me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 12, 2010)

/\ Wooowwwwwwwwwwww! Gorgeous! Did you do that yourself?!?! Stunning!


----------



## morehairplease (May 12, 2010)

subscribing.....


----------



## NaturallyMo (May 12, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> /\ Wooowwwwwwwwwwww! Gorgeous! Did you do that yourself?!?! Stunning!



This pic is from 2004. I had a friend do the cornrows in the front. Then I set the back twists on rollers.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 20, 2010)

Nixx said:


> I LOVE these styles! I'm not sure if anyone asked you this already but how long did these styles last?


 
actually its the same style just diff angles. it lasts 2-3 weeks depending on how my scalp is doing through the life of the style.


----------



## sweetashoneybabyluv (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9THsN-U4irs  <--------------- video tutorial of this style.

These are stills from the videoo...


----------



## winona (Jun 20, 2010)

Another style


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 25, 2010)

winona said:


> Another style


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## winona (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Cali


----------



## DarkVictory (Jun 25, 2010)

Loving this thread! Thanks, ladies, for giving me a bunch of new styles to try.


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for this thread!  I am currently in cornrows, have been in braids for a while now and desperately seeking ideas of how to neatly style my natural hair.  I'm taking the braids out this weekend and will try the slick back look with a phony pony.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 11, 2010)

sweetashoneybabyluv said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9THsN-U4irs  <--------------- video tutorial of this style.
> 
> These are stills from the videoo...










THIS IS CUTE!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yummy styles y'all! Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 11, 2010)

BUMPING.....Must....Keep....Thread....Alive!


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 11, 2010)

Phony pony





Mini twists





Mini twist updo from the back


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 12, 2010)

Love the phony pony style, Foxglove!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 13, 2010)

I love these....


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

BklynHeart said:


> http://images.broadwayworld.com/headshots/79644sm.jpg
> 
> I had my hair similar to this for work yesterday! However, I didn't curve it to the other side, I had the deep part and had all the hair french braided to one side.


 

WHAT THE WORLD?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE YOU GET THAT PIC FROM! IM HURTIN RIGHT NOW.  OMgosh


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Phony pony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

dont remember who's fotki this was from, if anybody recognizes her let me know.  i been wearing my hair like this inspired by her doo but i dont have pics of me with the style.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^Traycee from Kiss..She is past WL


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## infojunkie (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang, I wanna go wash my hair and do some cornrows with yarn and make a side bun now. Ugh! I don't even know why I came up in here.

Thanks anyway for all the hair porn ladies...




_(Ugh, ya'll gon' put up some more, right?)_


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> ^^^Traycee from Kiss..She is past WL


  oh is that her, i better check to see if it says dont copy


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

account was blocked, if she wants me to remove it i will.


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW - can't even see most of the styles (prolly 75%) but I'm so excited by the possibilities.  I'll look at all the pictures when I get home.  Subscribing!  Thanks BMP!


----------



## paragon1day (Aug 19, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's my bun, the ppl at the office loved it.




I'm relaxed but I would like to know how you did that? It is soooo cute


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 19, 2010)

paragon1day said:


> I'm relaxed but I would like to know how you did that? It is soooo cute






how do you ladies get your edges to lay  down?

i've been trying conditioner & shea butter & wraping but I still don't have it figured out yet.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 19, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> how do you ladies get your edges to lay  down?
> 
> i've been trying conditioner & shea butter & wraping but I still don't have it figured out yet.



Ecostyler gel green (olive oil)


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 19, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> Ecostyler gel green (olive oil)



is ecostyler drying at all?
I have issues with dryness so I avoided gels.


----------



## PrissyPJ (Aug 19, 2010)

arr1216 said:


>


 
I LOVE your hair  .  My texture is close to yours, I'm a 4B.  I've been natural for a couple of years but have just (July) started wearing my hair in it's natural state.  I'm trying to achieved the curly twist in your first picture.  I am enjoying playing with my hair.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 19, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> is ecostyler drying at all?
> I have issues with dryness so I avoided gels.



Not for me but i usually use some kind of leave in underneath (paul mitchell or a little left over from co-washing)


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 19, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> is ecostyler drying at all?
> I have issues with dryness so I avoided gels.


 
Have you tried Long Aid gel(green & white)? It is very moisturizing. I to have had issues with dryness and tried every gel known to mankind but this one seems to work for me.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 21, 2010)

These are kind of crude....but I often throw some up when I don't feel like taking the twists down...

The 1st and 3rd pic I just used some combs to put them up...The last one I used some kind of clip I found at WalMart...Its plastic and its by Goody. You can get a lot of hair in that clip..Plus it doesn't hurt at all....
The 2nd one is just a twist out...I will often put a flower in my hair or tuck it behund my ear with a clip....That twist out was done with very small twists like the last 2....the smaller the twists, the longer the twist-out lasts....
HTH.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 23, 2010)

BUMP.....We gotta keep this one going...so many folks get bored with their hair or confused with their styles....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here you go ...again!


----------



## naturallylisa (Aug 24, 2010)

Very cute!!!!  Any way that you can provide a tutorial on how to do pic 13


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 24, 2010)

naturallylisa said:


> Very cute!!!! Any way that you can provide a tutorial on how to do pic 13


I really suck at making picture tutorials and I dont have the courage to do videos, I can attampt making a picture tutorial if that would be helpful?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice Mandy!!!! You are such an inspiration!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 24, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Nice Mandy!!!! You are such an inspiration!


Thanks girl. I am loving that hair in your siggy!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 24, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Mini twists



Your dos are pretty but your twists make me want twists so bad. How long is your hair stretched. I feel like I should know this but I've got a brain fart. Trying to see if my shrunken twists could fall to this length. I absolutely LOVE ^^that look.


----------



## septemberbaby (Aug 24, 2010)

I LOVE this thread. I need to stop being so lazy.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 24, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Your dos are pretty but your twists make me want twists so bad. How long is your hair stretched. I feel like I should know this but I've got a brain fart. Trying to see if my shrunken twists could fall to this length. I absolutely LOVE ^^that look.



Thanks Nonie! This is my stretched length (the pics on the right). Your hair is way longer than mine so it should fall at least to the bottom of your neck or shoulder length







*poof*


----------



## natty rebels (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres my lil contribution...


----------



## natty rebels (Aug 24, 2010)

Got cut off here are a few more


----------



## Nonie (Aug 24, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Thanks Nonie! This is my stretched length (the pics on the right). Your hair is way longer than mine so it should fall at least to the bottom of your neck or shoulder length



We might have the same length of hair.  You forget: when I was showing shrinkage I as stretching hair at the back of my head like we all do to show length.  Dunno why you had to be special and do you're own thang stretching other areas.  J/K 

You have me sooooooooooooo tempted to take my braids out and wear my hair in twists. I think that will be my next style. I hope mine will look as full as yours. Just beautiful!


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 24, 2010)

Nonie said:


> We might have the same length of hair.  You forget: when I was showing shrinkage I as stretching hair at the back of my head like we all do to show length.  Dunno why you had to be special and do you're own thang stretching other areas.  J/K
> 
> You have me sooooooooooooo tempted to take my braids out and wear my hair in twists. I think that will be my next style. I hope mine will look as full as yours. Just beautiful!



I can't reach the back while taking a pic


----------



## Nonie (Aug 24, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> I can't reach the back while taking a pic



I was just picking on you; your way is fine. But I couldn't reach the back the way you're thinking. You probably forgot how I took my photo. I used one hand to hold the cam in front of me and the other to pull the hair out while I looked in the mirror to make sure I was within the cam's focus and clicked. See? Not only am I stretching hair from the lowest part of my head, it's also a skinny section, so yours would probably look the same. (Duh, I just realized you've got a similar pic of pulling the back corner. Don't mind me; I obviously cannot multi-task.  )


----------



## Nonie (Aug 24, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> I really suck at making picture tutorials and I dont have the courage to do videos, I can attampt making a picture tutorial if that would be helpful?



Yes it would be helpful. Pretty please 

TIA


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2010)

Nonie said:


> I was just picking on you; your way is fine. But I couldn't reach the back the way you're thinking. You probably forgot how I took my photo. I used one hand to hold the cam in front of me and the other to pull the hair out while I looked in the mirror to make sure I was within the cam's focus and clicked. See? Not only am I stretching hair from the lowest part of my head, it's also a skinny section, so yours would probably look the same. (Duh, I just realized you've got a similar pic of pulling the back corner. Don't mind me; I obviously cannot multi-task.  )



lol you have me cracking up


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 17, 2010)

I found some AWESOME styles yall!

Updo using micro twists...its stunning! The style is in the first half but not in the second. Here is her tutorial on how she created the updo

Here is another GORGEOUS natural hair updo I found and fell in love with today:



​Here's her Fotki


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 17, 2010)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> This is such a great thread. Here's a contribution from me.



This is so pretty.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 17, 2010)

These are all so gorgeous!!  I love hair porn!


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Nov 20, 2010)

I LOVE Yaya... She's one of my natural inspirations. She makes it look effortless. 

BMP thanks for this thread... I'm late, I know... I'm trying to make a come back to the board.



BlackMasterPiece said:


> *~*~Yaya DeCosta~*~ one of the few natural ladies in hollywood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's an easy style that I wear to work.


----------



## nzeee (Nov 20, 2010)

went through the entire thread this am. drooling entire time.

thanks for bumping OP or i would've missed this.


thanks for all the inspiration ladies. keep it coming ;o)


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 20, 2010)

I have more to add now.


----------



## nzeee (Nov 20, 2010)

gorgeous as always mook!

btw: were these taken at dramatically different lengths? because the loose hair updo in the first set looks soooo long.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are a few pics...My version of the Southern Tease bun


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very Pretty Ladies!


----------



## cocoma (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## NappyMD (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump! In a style rut and need to be saved!


----------



## Solitude (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Here are a few pics...My version of the Southern Tease bun



I really like this one. Sleek & sophisticated.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 1, 2011)

OP thank you for this thread. Beautiful styles ladies..


----------



## bibs (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread is wonderful! I hope more people will come in here and contribute (hopefully some ladies with shorter hair).


----------



## Harina (Feb 10, 2011)

Good thread!


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread needs to make a come back! I need some more styles!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 28, 2011)

more more more!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 1, 2011)

bump!! i want to see more!!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Nonie (Mar 1, 2011)

Amoreofcurls ^^ GORG-GEE-OUS!!!! :notworthy

Tutorial please?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm going to try this updo I saw on curlynikki


----------



## TruMe (Mar 1, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Amoreofcurls ^^ GORG-GEE-OUS!!!! :notworthy
> 
> Tutorial please?



Amoreofcurls - I second that request please!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you , and I will


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is what my hair looks like today.  It's my very first puff!!! It looks a little wonky but I’m really pleased with it. I big chopped on 2-26-11 so today I decided to “attempt” a puff and to my surprise I got one.  Nope I’m not puffalicious like some of you ladies -- so watch your backs me and my lil' puff are slowly but surely gaining on you!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Mar 3, 2011)

Amoreofcurls that is a gorgeous hairstyle. I will have to try that one day. (As soon as me and my hair are friends again).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 13, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> A few more:
> 
> Another one half up/half down:


 
u are just so dauuuum pretty


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a bridesmaid in a wedding this upcoming weekend. I still haven't figured out what to do with my hair.


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 13, 2011)

Why have I never seen this thread!!! Too much beauty..drool...I need to stop hiding behind these wigs and get creative!


----------



## dicapr (Aug 17, 2011)

Bumping it again.


----------



## lilanie (Aug 17, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


>


 I do a bootleg/baby/2 years behind you version, with two ponytails twisted together.

So happy to see a polished way elegantly present my hair!

Beautiful


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bumping again!


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 23, 2011)

*My "Tuck & Pin Bun" done on an old Twist-Out *


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 23, 2011)

this was a Zeta Phi Beta event (my sister is a member) right after my BC and I just threw a little eco styler in it, a flower and had my eyelashes professionally done! I felt so glam


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 23, 2011)

NappyRina how did you do that style?


----------



## mimi73 (Aug 23, 2011)

lwilliams1922 said:


> how do you ladies get your edges to lay down?
> 
> i've been trying conditioner & shea butter & wraping but I still don't have it figured out yet.


 
I tried shea butter and conditioner on my edges and it left white residue. It was a mess


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> @NappyRina how did you do that style?


 

pookaloo83

My hair is not long enough to put into a "regular" bun so I simply put my hair into a puff first and then grabbed random sections of hair, twirled it a little, then and used my Good Day Hair Pins on the ends (pinned upward into the hair to hide the pin) to pin each section in various directions until it all came together

It took several tries before I ended up liking it....I found that criss crossing the sections worked best....I had about 6 sections of hair total (2 on top, 2 on the sides & 2 of the bottom of my puff) ... I liked the style once I crossed the left to the right & pinned each section - vice versa ... I hope this makes sense!! 

I did something similar w/ this bun - except I pinned all the sections towards the center instead of criss crossing to give it a rounded out appearance:


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 25, 2012)

subbing...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 25, 2012)

These styles are really pretty. I can't do half of them unless I blow my hair out, which I can't since I'm on a one year no heat challenge.

Sent from lavish iPhone


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Excuse the sideways stuff. Taken from phone.































Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## LilMissRed (Feb 21, 2013)

Ive been curious about this because Im in the market for a job. On interviews I take my twists down and wear a low bun.

Would it be unprofessional to wear my twists in a bun or updo for an interview?


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 21, 2013)

LilMissRed it depends on the industry.  I believe if it was the fashion industry or technie industry, no one would blink twice at the twists.

But in the corporate world, it may be a little different.  If it was me to be on the safe side, I would probably take them down and wear a bun.


----------

